# What burrows under gardens that isn't a mole?



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

We had some moles in our yard end of last year and this spring. Set a trap and got two of them. The tunnels and mounds in the yard have stopped. But, something is still going under our gardens. The entire time we had the moles, we assumed they were also what was digging under the gardens and eating some of my wife's flowers/plants.

Noticed a couple of spots on the perimeter of the gardens that are raised up, but they aren't tunnels. Just kind of 1'x1' circles that are kind of raised up. We've also noticed a couple of holes, assuming entry/exit, about 1-1/2 diameter in the areas. But, they seem different than the mole holes which always had mounds of dirt piled with them.

Is it possible this is still a mole who just doesn't seem interested in the yard? If not, where to begin doing something about this? I suggested maybe we sprinkle some critter ridder in the garden.

Thanks


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Perhaps it's Voles?


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

+ 1 voles


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Chipmunks also dig holes about that size.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Check it out.

https://naturalresources.extension.iastate.edu/files/page/images/holes_in_yard_graphic.jpg


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

nice graphic, thank you for the link.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Phids said:


> Check it out.
> 
> https://naturalresources.extension.iastate.edu/files/page/images/holes_in_yard_graphic.jpg


striped skunks are neat little f'ers :lol: Might have to hire some if I ever do a lawn reno. :lol:


----------

